

Our first week in the wild - sensecall
https://loseproof.com/blog/our-first-week-in-the-wild

======
eatenbymonsters
An interesting and honest window into a product launch. Nice to see real
analytics data, too.

~~~
sensecall
Thanks, glad you found it interesting!

